# Always Check Your Kid's Homework...



## harrylips (Mar 14, 2009)

A first grade girl handed in the drawing below for a homework assignment.








The following day, the student brought in a note from her mother to the teacher...

Dear Mrs. Jones, 

I wish to clarify that I am not now, nor have I ever been, an exotic dancer. I work at Home Depot and I told my daughter how hectic it was last week before the blizzard hit. I told her we sold out every single shovel we had, and then I found one more in the back room, and that several people were fighting over who would get it. Her picture doesn’t show me dancing around a pole. It’s supposed to depict me selling the last snow shovel we had at Home Depot.

From now on I will remember to check her homework more thoroughly before she turns it in.

Sincerely,Mrs. Harrington


----------



## yodelhawk (Mar 14, 2009)

That is funny!!! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## seenred (Mar 14, 2009)

A shovel, huh?  That's her story and she's stickin' to it!  Very funny post, thanks Harry.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen it in my email. Great joke made me laugh again.


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the share! Gave me a giggle, or 3! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don


----------

